# Nedělej Zagorku



## Hrdlodus

Tuší někdo, čím si paní Zagorová vysloužila vlastní idiom?
Byla snad při přebírání Slavíků upejpavá?
Případně odkdy se to používá.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

původ, vznik onoho spojení bohužel nevím, každopádně je to již docela staré... Myslím si, že bude docela složité najít, či dokonce zdůvodnit onen prvotní impuls... 

No, ani tak nejde o to, zda se "upejpavě" někdy při předávání hudebních cen/ocenění chovala, dle mě to popisuje zcela přesně její charakter, její osobnost (v dobrém slova smyslu míněno). Patří bezesporu k velice oblíbeným, seriózním, slušným, skromným, stydlivým zpěvačkám, která se - při položené otázce, či písničce samotné - nejednou začervená...  

Co se týče afér, je takřka neposkvrněna ) Vím, byla sice vážně nemocná, či stále je... Ale to na celkovém hodnocení vůbec nic nemění!!!  

Závěrem, slovní spojení znám již dlouhé roky, ale osobně ho neužívám. Je to možná otázka jakési slušnosti, občanské morálky, osobní vyzrálosti, či jen snaha nebýt "in/za hvězdu" za každou cenu...

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

Děkuji Sargonovi za tento nález (...)


----------



## kuba kuba

Já jsem to teda nikdy neslyšel, ani od svým kamarádů. Na druhou stranu ani moc nevím kdo to je, vím že to je herečka, ale nic víc.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

Stále - zůstává tato otázka, tento položený dotaz - bez relevantní odpovědi, ano!!! *Podstatou Vaší otázky avšak vůbec není, co se pí. Zagorová sama - subjektivně - domnívá, si myslí, namlouvá, nýbrž to, jak to věda (tj. český jazyk a jeho náležité disciplíny) zdůvodňuje. Což tedy platí obecně pro vědu jako takovou. Je nutno se opírati jenom o "tvrdá data"...!!)*

A propos, nějak často se opakuje ve Vaší položené otázce, tak jako v onom nicneříkajícím videu (tzn. Vaší odpovědi) slovíčko "upejpavě"...:-((

*Obávám se, že se zásadně nepletu, řeknu-li nahlas a zcela vážně, že jste již odpověď na Vaši otázku předem znal! Pak se ale musím zeptati: "Proč jste ji vůbec pokládal?"
*
S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

Samozřejmě, že odpověď na svou otázku neznám. Já se na tomto fóru chovám vážně.
Slovo "upejpavá" jsem použil, protože to mi tak sedí na onen idiom. A podle onoho videa to nechápu vyloženě špatně.
Z videa jsem se dozvěděl, že s tím možná přišli studenti.
A odkaz na ono video jsem získal na jiném fóru, kam jsem postnul odkaz na toto vlákno.
A že otázka není zodpovězena nezastírám. Těžko u tohoto idiomu nalézt tvrdá data a názor vědy.


----------



## Encolpius

Zajímavé téma. A synonymem "nedělej Zagorku" je "nedělej Bardotku"?


----------



## Hrdlodus

To jste někdy slyšel?


----------



## Encolpius

Idiom jsem našel ve slovníku. 
Je *upejpavý *jen synonym slova stydlivý nebo je tam nějaký (stylistický) rozdíl? Může být třeba i malé dítě upejpavé nebo pouze ženy? nebo dokonce mládenec? Aktivně jsem to slovo nikdy nepoužíval.


----------



## kelt

Já citím ve slově _upejpavý_ něco dětského. Takže ano, může tak působit dítě, žena nebo i mládenec. Řekl bych, že i já používám _stydlivý_ o něco častěji.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

zásadní rozdíl se odrazí spíše ve "stylistice (českého) jazyka", ano. Lexém "upejpavý" je bezpečně vulgárnější, hanlivější, výrazně sprostší variantou adjektiva "stydlivý (spis.)". Je to (bohužel užívané) pejorativum, slovo neoznačující vůbec žádný odstup vůči druhé/neznámé osobě! Upejpavý může býti de facto kdokoliv, jde jen o to, jak moc drze to v celkovém důsledku vyzní...:-( 

Doma, v okruhu svých blízkých ho můžete bez problémů užívat, neboť se zde předpokládá, že se znáte, si tykáte, si můžete - bez okolků, bez zdráhání - říci vše, co Vám leží na srdci. Tedy nemůžete nikoho zásadně urazit, naštvat, podráždit, ano... Vaši přátelé nebudou jistě řešit, se cítit býti otráveni, budete-li jim něco vnucovat, nabízet. U cizích lidí totiž nikdy nevíte předem, jakým způsobem budou na Vaše jednání reagovat.

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, měl jsem ten stejný pocit, to hlavně kvůli tomu "českému" -ej-... zjistil jsem, že existuje varianta upýpavý, ale ta se asi nepoužívá, viďte?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

osobně se - subjektivně - domnívám, že tedy nikoliv, neexistuje...)) Možná se ale také pletu... Adjektivum "upejpavý", příslovce "upejpavě" jsou jediné možné varianty, s kterými se dnes můžeme u toho uvedeného slova setkat. Snaha o vytvoření spisovné varianty je v tomto případě zcela marná, naprosto zbytečná. Nevěřím, že je to tak uvedeno ve slovníku, dle mě je to nemožné )!

Lexikální kontrast:
<>ANO, lze - být přehnaně skromný/velice stydlivý, chovat se /-ě (spis.) x být upejpavý, chovat se upejpavě (pejorativum)<>
<>NE, nelze - upýpavý/-ě<> 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

_Dřív se prý říkalo "nedělej Bardotku". _[link]
Nevnímám _upejpavý _jako vulgární.

Stydlivý x upejpavý
Jsou to částečně synonyma, ale jsou zde rozdíly.
Za něco se můžete stydět, ale upejpat se budete, když budete dělat drahoty.
Když se někdo stydí, jde o vnitřní pocit například introverta před zviditelňováním se.
Kdy se někdo upejpá, jde spíše o nechtění se zviditelňovat. Jak psal Bohemos, má to tak pejorativnější význam než stydlivost, jelikož nevnímáme odmítání zviditelnění jako indispozici dnou vnitřním strachem, ale jako hraní si na citlivku. (Tak píšu, že to pro mě není vulgární, ale může to být oproti stydění se výsměšné/pejorativní. Jinak _upejpavý_ zní vcelku jemně.)

Upýpavý jsem nikdy neslyšel a nenašel na to hodnotné reference. Hodnotil bych to jako hyperkorektní tvar. Někdo se snaží být přespříliš spisovný. Ačkoliv zřejmě původ slova se ubírá tímto směrem. Tipuji, že dříve někdo mluvil jako ptáček. Pípal. "Jen se neupípej!" A pak stačí nahradit _í_ klasickým _ej_.


----------



## Butrus

Encolpius said:


> Zajímavé téma. A synonymem "nedělej Zagorku" je "nedělej Bardotku"?



"Nedělej Bardotku" už jsem také někde četl/slyšel. Řekl bych, že "nedělej Zagorku" vzniklo jakousi aktualizací právě z této fráze. Myslím, že tyto výrazy ale původně vůbec nemusely mít stejný význam. Nedokážu říct, co má chování Brigitte Bardot společného se Zagorovou. :-/ Nakonec si myslím, že každý takové idiomy chápe po svém a jejich užití se proto bude často lišit člověk od člověka. Z praxe ale můžu potvrdit, že "nedělej Zagorku" se ve smyslu "nedělej drahoty" či lidověji "nedělej (v)ofuky" opravdu používá.


----------

